# Autoglym confusion



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I've been using this site for a while now, finding it very helpful, and it's time for a post.

I'm a bit confused as to what the following AG products are meant for. There's the Super Resin Polish, Extra Gloss Protection and Ultra Deep Shine. They all seem to make your car shine, but should you use all of them in a particular order (SRP first I assume?), or just some of them, and in what order?

I've been using SRP followed by Turtle Wax Ice paste on my car this year, and it seems to be a great combination for shine and long term beading, but a bit of expert guidance would be much appreciated.

I'm also a big fan of a number of Bilt Hamber products, and can wax lyrical (sorry!) about the wonders of Deox-C solution in a plastering bath to remove rust from large components.

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2012)

SRP first, EGP to finish off if your using Autoglym products. Ultra Shine... Someone else may be of use as I don't use it so can't comment. 2 coats of SRP might be required depending on swirls or level of deep finish you may require. 


Sent from my GT-I9000


----------



## gazza83 (Aug 28, 2012)

Turtle wax on top on SRP? What a waste of SRP! I work for Autoglym and would just repeat the last comment. SRP followed by EGP if you want or HD even better still. SRP is sufficient used by itself. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Joe,

Super Resin Polish and Ultra Deep Shine are both polishes. They are both used to restore a gloss to paintwork, clean the paint surface to a certain extent, remove light blemishes and address any fine scratches and leave behind a layer of wax protection.

Super Resin Polish is the 'go to' polish for all paint types and colours. The new formulation has been tweaked to improve the results on the darker colours, improve the durability of the polish, the depth of shine and reduce the dusting that could occur with over application. It is the perfect product to use before adding further protection with Extra Gloss Protection or High Definition Wax.

Ultra Deep Shine was developed specifically for dark blue and black cars that were suffering from excessive swirls or hologramming. We would recommend that this product is used if you were unhappy with the results achieved with Super Resin Polish. Due to the way Ultra Deep Shine works, the finish can be compromised if Extra Gloss Protection, High Definition Wax r any other wax or sealant are applied after use. It doesn't happen in all cases, but because there is that small risk we do not advise anything is applied over the Ultra Deep Shine layer. As such you 

Extra Gloss Protection is a sealant layer that combines natural waxes and synthetic sealants. It has no renovating properties whatsoever so should only be applied to paintwork that has already been polished/corrected or paintwork that is in perfect condition. It has two jobs, 1) stay on the paintwork for as long as possible offering protection to the paintwork underneath acting as a sacrificial layer and 2) enhance the gloss of the surface further provided by the polish. This EGP layer will last from 4-6 months if washed weekly with Bodywork Shampoo Conditioner.

I hope that helps. If I were you I would use SRP and EGP together if possible and not worry about the UDS unless it is required. If that were the case the SRP and EGP would no longer be required.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

..there you go.expert advice from the source.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Any chance we could sticky this thread as this AG question does make a regular occurence?!


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks very much folks. I'm now feeling nicely enlightened.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Farquhar said:


> Any chance we could sticky this thread as this AG question does make a regular occurence?!


does it?..


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Autoglym said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Super Resin Polish and Ultra Deep Shine are both polishes. They are both used to restore a gloss to paintwork, clean the paint surface to a certain extent, remove light blemishes and address any fine scratches and leave behind a layer of wax protection.
> 
> ...


That is great info there mate. Just helped me decide what to do to a mates new car as a new car detail / winter prep.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Pleasure to answer this. Any similar questions on this or anything really, pop them in the Autoglym section and we will see if we can help.


----------

